# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Aktori Aktorja me i/e bukur

## BlooD_VenoM

Sipas mendimit tuaj kush eshte aktori dhe aktorja me e bukur ne bote...?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Per mendimin tim akotri i cili e meriton kete cmim eshte:
Sean Connery i cili eshte quajtur i bukur edhe ne pleqeri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ja edhe partnerja ideale per sean-in.
Roselyn Sanchez:

----------


## DI_ANA

Per mua kane qene dhe ngelen keta....

Richard Gere dhe Cameron Diaz

----------


## donna76

Te gjith te bukur jan, ndryshe s'do ishin aktora.
Ato te vjetrat kishin nje fascino speciale, Monroe ,Loren ,Hepburn ,Romi Schnieder. Tani jan te gjitha te riconstruktuara. Me pelqen  Rene Zelveger ,Katerin Zeta, Halle Berry e s'duroj dot Angiolina Jollie .

Me e bukra ngelet Monroe ,megjithate

----------


## IL__SANTO

Sipas meje Aktorja me e bukur eshte *Charlize Theron.*

----------


## Daniel Maker

anxhelina jolie dhe lyfi rremes..

----------


## alda09

Rajmonda Bulku.

----------


## Zombi

I bukur ne te gjitha format. Uh!

----------


## ani-d

Per mua eshte Alain Delon, dhe nje nga aktoret me te bukura eshte Bellucci

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nqs ka mundesi aktoret ti ilustroni me foto...

----------


## Hero i Popullit

Julianne Moore

----------


## drague

> Ja edhe partnerja ideale per sean-in.
> Roselyn Sanchez:


kjo eshte perfekt per Xfiles :me dylbi: 
po te shkojm ne Rome e kemi gratis tutto

----------


## suada dr

Keanu Reeves

----------


## suada dr

ky eshte 1.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> kjo eshte perfekt per Xfiles
> po te shkojm ne Rome e kemi gratis tutto


Nuk e kam  pare asnjehere xfiels prandaj nuk flas dot.Por per te do ishte shume mire:
Si thua???Apo e do ti?? :e lashte:  rregulloni ke doni me dergoni njoftimin kur do behet ceremonia dhe gati.X te gjetem nuse lol

----------


## SaS

per mua dy jane aktoret me te bukura qe si ndaj dot nga njera tjetra !!! 

Jessica Alba dhe e preferuara ime Charlize Theron !!!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

PO aktori SaS apo ka mungese per sot...

----------


## xfiles

Bashkohem me SaS, 
Charlize eshte yll.

Na meshkujt me mire nuk po e them  :ngerdheshje: , David Duchovny  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## SaS

per meshkujt jo se eshte i bukur por mua me pelqen adam sandler eshte i papare ne rolet qe luan !!! eshte terheqes !!!  :buzeqeshje:  !!! megjithate mordor mos na ve ne siklet ne meshkujve me zgjedhjet per aktorat vetem per aktoret te pergjigjemi ne  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------

